# Sir Kenneth Clark's "Civilisation" TV series 1969



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

Kenneth Clark Kenneth Clark - Wikipedia , a pontificating and plummy but clever Anglo-toff, art historian and curator, had a 1969 extolled at the time 13-part TV series "Civilisation", on the history of Western civilisation, viewable on youtube


Clark had full access in the pre-internet era, to all the photos, art and books in the world, unavailable to others at the time, and although his narration is informative, yet he _never once _brought up any question, doubt or anomaly in the mainline's story of the last 1000 years.

One wonders what Clark would have made of all the numerous discrepancies brought up on this forum!




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

